# How to raise your turns per second speed.



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 2, 2008)

Can anyone *points finger at lofty* tell me how to improve my turns per second? I really suck at turning fast with OH which is letting me down, please help. my finger tricks are as follows(Right handed) U/U',R/R',F *index* L/L', F' pinky. I never use any other sides. ZZ ftw


----------



## alexc (Aug 2, 2008)

Are you using RH or LH algs? If you're using RH algs and using your RH, no wonder your turning speed is slow. It is a lot easier to do RH algs with your LH. I can probably get around 4-5 moves/second with my LH doing R U' R' U. With my RH, I can't even get close to that speed doing RH algs.


----------



## Lofty (Aug 2, 2008)

Just practice. I've been doing OH since I started cubing pretty much. I can get about 7 or 8 tps on a U now  Practice your algs so you have them down very good and there is no thinking about how to execute them. and Do things like L U L' U' or whatever.
I'm learning ZZ too  I get about 35 OH I'm terrible at EOLine...


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 3, 2008)

lol same problem with EOLine but hat MH guys seems to be alright.(lofty)
and I use right hand (this is for PLL's) and usually just do a z' then U,L alg which was originally 2gen RU. I plan to learn that J-perm which L.O.S uses for OH.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 3, 2008)

Please, could we end such thread titles with question marks, not periods? Stefan points this out a lot, but apparently it's not working...


----------



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Aug 13, 2008)

I use both hands for OH - what does this mean in terms of algorithms? Currently I just use 2h ones... (sorry for the off-topic)_


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 20, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Please, could we end such thread titles with question marks, not periods? Stefan points this out a lot, but apparently it's not working...



Agree! I thought the first poster would explain a good way to increase a person's turns per second. The title misled me.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 23, 2008)

Oops sorry about that guys >.<


----------



## Leviticus (Aug 24, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Oops sorry about that guys >.<



So you don't change it :L


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 24, 2008)

how do you cange it??? :confused:


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't think you can


----------

